# Plot to blow up Burj Dubai?



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

_Month and a half after plan to blow up tallest skyscraper in world exposed, 45 more suspects arrested in addition to eight arrested when plot unraveled. Palestinians, Syrians, Lebanese among those detained. Iran suspected to be mastermind behind plot_

Wave of arrests follow plot to blow up Dubai tower - Israel News, Ynetnews

*I find the grammar in that opening paragraph very strange for a supposedly professional writer. Is this story real?*


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't be true - the government - sorry gulf news says so ... Gulfnews: Report about Iran trying to blow up Burj Dubai not true, top official says


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, looks like 'israel' trying to create a smokescreen for some more unprovoked attacks on innocents.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

M123 said:


> lol, looks like 'israel' trying to create a smokescreen for some more unprovoked attacks on innocents.



Seems the most likely to me.


----------

